#ubuntu-accessibility 2011-05-23
<TheMuso> AlanBell: ah ok, you have filed a bug about that. I'll set it to be displayed when I next upload Orca.
 * UndiFineD 404 @ TheMuso, 
<TheMuso> UndiFineD: ??
<UndiFineD> bug 778749
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 778749 in pulseaudio "[Realtek ALC892] ALSA test tone not correctly played back" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/778749
<UndiFineD> that link you give is a 404 for me
<valorie> works here, UndiFineD
<UndiFineD> Log
<UndiFineD> This page does not exist yet. You can create a new empty page, or use one of the page templates.
<valorie> interesting
<valorie> I click that link, and FF opens it right up
<valorie> have you tried a different browser?
<UndiFineD> done, same 
<UndiFineD> it is the link luke mentioned to me
<UndiFineD> the but page opens just fine ... but not the suggested page in the solution
<valorie> oh, I see
<valorie> that's because PulsaAudio is misspelled
<valorie> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio/Log works, I bet
<valorie> heh
<UndiFineD> ah .. too early to spot that
<UndiFineD> thanks valorie 
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> glad I could help
<valorie> and that page looks useful
<UndiFineD> TheMuso, the logfile is attached
<TheMuso> UndiFineD: Thanks, and apologies. Been doing a lot of typing today, and I also think I need a new keyboard.
<UndiFineD> TheMuso, i still want my optimus maximus
<UndiFineD> oled
#ubuntu-accessibility 2011-05-24
<Cheri703> Just as a heads up: I'm told that Lubuntu is looking for an accessibility liaison, there are plans to mail the list. some guy in my LoCo who knew I'm on the accessibility team mentioned it. :)
<TheMuso> Cheri703: Thanks.
<Cheri703> yep :)
<maco> http://is.gd/vnPvog   <-- Ubuntu user experience survey
<maco> (not the same as the advertising survey)
#ubuntu-accessibility 2011-05-25
<AlanBell> maco: for the Ubuntu was installed question can you add "by someone else" "already when I bought the computer"
<maco> AlanBell: think its a bit late :-/ >500 answers now
<AlanBell> excellent
<AlanBell> can't you add answers as it goes along?
<maco> AlanBell: could, but stats would get weird
<AlanBell> ok
<AlanBell> awesome that you are getting loads of answers
<maco> btw, on screen keyboard is the most common accessibility tool used by respondents so far
<maco> despite being hidden :P
<AlanBell> yeah, TheMuso is going to unbreak that
<AlanBell> it is not hidden in the upstream, it is an ubuntu patch that deliberately breaks it
<maco> yeah i know
<Cheri703> posting this here and u-w: http://www.theatlantic.com/national/archive/2011/05/memo-to-dc-metro-police-its-best-not-to-abuse-people-in-wheelchairs/239422/
<maco> that's U Street
<UndiFineD> They should be fired immediately!
<UndiFineD> maco, for comaprison, I am near 5500
<AlanBell> yeah, but 4000 of them are omg ubuntu readers
<charlie-tca> AlanBell: thanks for doing the blog. That was a great choice to get out there
<charlie-tca> now if we could only convince users things did not get magically fixed in unity just because we announced oneiric started
<maco> heh
#ubuntu-accessibility 2011-05-26
<TheMuso> maco: You probably need to get the kubuntu a11y spec moved along/approved very soonish.
<TheMuso> As feature definition deadline is this Thursday. Sure most of the workw ill be in the community, but for the purposes of showing it up on the work items tracker, it would be useful to have it signed off.
<maco2> TheMuso: um...i dont know how to do that. the Kubuntu Council is approver, and 1/2 of them are expiring
<TheMuso> maco: Hrm ok maybe it needs another approver...
<maco> TheMuso: ScottK says the new KC will approve the specs when they are done being elected instead of some arbitrary deadline
<TheMuso> maco: Ok sounds good to me.
#ubuntu-accessibility 2011-05-27
<erkan^> !evolution
<ubot2> Factoid 'evolution' not found
<charlie-tca> Pendulum: time for a quick pm?
<Pendulum> charlie-tca: yes
#ubuntu-accessibility 2011-05-29
<webczat> Hey.
<webczat> What's the reason for at-spi2 not working properly?
<webczat> bye for now
<leoquant> geen idee dat zou even moeten uitleggen en/of toelichten
#ubuntu-accessibility 2012-05-21
<AlanBell> Bug #890665 should be addressed this week
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 890665 in harvest-data "please add a11y tag to harvest" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/890665
<AlanBell> http://harvest.ubuntu.com/opportunities/?opp.list=a11y&opp.list=bitesize
<AlanBell> yay
 * AlanBell has completed one work item \o/
<JanC> using Ubuntu (or a PC in general) with only one hand isn't easy...   :-/
 * AlanBell has orca running on a raspberry pi
<JanC> well, I don't think I'll need Orca, but maybe sticky modifiers will be useful
<AlanBell> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTEwNDQ
<AlanBell> JanC: yeah it would be great if you could provide some feedback on how functional that area is
<JanC> well, I can sort of use my left hand a bit, but not really to type, and holding down modifiers is possible but slow & awkward   :-(
<JanC> good advice to everybody in here: don't keep working on your computer when you're really tired and then fall asleep...  :-(
<JanC> (the result is called "radial neuropathy")
<Pendulum> JanC: you might be better off trying Dasher
<Pendulum> since Orca fixes a problem you don't have, but Dasher's rather closer to helping the problem you do have
<JanC> well, one-handed typing is not too difficult
<Pendulum> JanC: also I hope your hand gets better. I get radial neuropathy in both hands/wrists when I'm not careful. It's no fun.
<JanC> yeah, fortunately it's only my left arm/hand and I'm right-handed
<JanC> but still annoying
<JanC> and normally it should heal (at least mostly)
<Pendulum> yeah
<JanC> tomorrow they will do some tests
<Pendulum> just give it rest
<Pendulum> *nods*
<Pendulum> mine's all RSI and wonky-joint related
<Pendulum> so I tend to do rest, iburpofen (or other anti-inflammatory), and a brace
<Pendulum> should probably brace more in general, but I can't be bothered
<JanC> I read carpal tunnel syndrome is related (same nerve, other cause)
<Pendulum> all the wrist nerve stuff is related
<Pendulum> I get told mine isn't carpel tunnel because the pain and other symptoms are in the wrong place
<Pendulum> but it's radial nerve inflammation
<JanC> mine is because of long pressure on the nerve (falling aleep with you weight on your arm)
<Pendulum> *nods*
<Pendulum> officially they don't know what causes mine
<Pendulum> but it shows up when I hand write too much and when I sublux my wrist and occasionally if I type too much (but typing is better than handwriting, it's just I'm not really supposed to use my hands at all)
<Pendulum> but I'm weird :)
<JanC> Pendulum: I guess your arm laying on the table for a (too) long period might be a reason
<JanC> but that's a guess of course, I'm no doctor
<JanC> Pendulum: also, not being allowed to use you hands would obviously being worse than being able to use 1 hand
<Pendulum> JanC: it's partially related to the motion of hand writing why I have problems with it
<Pendulum> but, officially for EDS what they say is "if you have hand problems, switch to voice recognition software and do everything you can to keep from using your hands because it's a part of the body we really can't fix once you break"
<Pendulum> just very few people follow the official advice
<JanC> :-/
<Pendulum> well, it's hard not to use your hands
<Pendulum> I at least try to avoid chopping things
<Pendulum> and I have voice recognition software that I can use on the mac (and on my ubuntu vm on my mac)
<Pendulum> and I have braces that I'm getting better about using for my fingers
<JanC> at least I know this is only about this one nerve, and will probably heal (be it in a week, a month or a year), while I think you're not that lucky...  :-(
<Pendulum> btw, if they decide there's inflammation and the pain gets bad, ask about a steroid injection
<JanC> so I'm still sort of "lucky"
<Pendulum> it'll hurt extra for 2 days and then the inflammation will go down and it'll be better for ages and ages
<JanC> I have no pain really, just thingling
<JanC> sort of like when a limb "sleeps"
<Pendulum> *nods*
<Pendulum> well, that's good at least :)
<Pendulum> hopefully you'll recover soon
<JanC> except it doesn't wake after 5 minutes
<JanC> tomorrow they will put needles in my arm and run electricity through them to test what parts of the nerve are still okay etc.   ;)
<Pendulum> yeah, that's always a fun test ;-)
<TheMuso> AlanBell: Nice! How well does the a11y stack run? Not too well I'd suspect.
<AlanBell> TheMuso: I ended up in a package dependency loop while trying to install more of gnome
<TheMuso> heh
<AlanBell> I might have to start again
<TheMuso> Are you running Debian on it?
<AlanBell> yes
<TheMuso> Hrm ok, sounds like unstable is living up to its name. :)
<Pendulum> heh
<Pendulum> TheMuso: it's my fault he even tried. I saw the e-mail to the gnome-accessibility list asking about Linux accessibility on ARM and pointed out that while it would be nice to assume that it just works, it should probably be tested
<JanC> too bad the main OS on the raspberry pi is still closed source   ;)
<TheMuso> I have a Panda Borad here, I should really do some a11y testing on it at some point to see how well it performs. Granted a panda board is somewhat more powerful than a rasberry pie, at least in the CPU department.
<Pendulum> I've also poked Martin Bogomolni (the Martin who used to work for Calxeda who comes to most UDSes) since he's about to release an ARM board specifically for desktops and one of the options is going to be Ubuntu
<Pendulum> and akgraner because I know it's something she and I have talked about and she'll know if anyone at Linaro has actually tried
<AlanBell> JanC: it isn't closed source, there is just a binary blob for the GPU driver
<JanC> Pendulum: ah, Ichatted with him some time ago, I think
<TheMuso> Sounds cool.
<Pendulum> JanC: he was in Belgium. It's where I met him.
<JanC> AlanBell: technically the GPU is the main processor, with an ARM co-processor (is what I've been told)
<JanC> Pendulum: chatted on IRC, briefly
<JanC> reminds me, I have some other idea for him   ;)
<Pendulum> JanC: you probably met him in Brussels, too. He came to the Ubuntu Women dinner. 
<Pendulum> JanC: try e-mail or g+. he's not on IRC much anymore
<JanC> ah, then I sure met him, but didn't know that
<JanC> I don't think I have his e-mail
<JanC> accidentally dropped into a chat about arm desktop boards
<JanC> chat discussion about
<JanC> and https://launchpad.net/~martinbogo still has his calxeda address, it seems
<Pendulum> JanC: http://www.flickr.com/photos/martinbogo/4777108301/in/photostream is about what he would have looked like in Brussels
<JanC> yeah  ☺
<JanC> I'm just really bad at real world <-> online translation   ;)
<Pendulum> I can't believe Brussels was 2 years ago
<JanC> anyway, off to sleep-- I don't want a repeat of last night!  :p
<Pendulum> JanC: sleep well. I hope things clear up quickly for you :)
<TheMuso> /c/c
#ubuntu-accessibility 2012-05-24
<AlanBell> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/949448 good stuff in -proposed shortly
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 949448 in unity "[regression] Launcher is silent to screen reader users" [High,Fix committed]
<AlanBell> should un-break a lot of unity 3d with orca
<TheMuso> AlanBell: Yeah it does, I have been testing that branch.
#ubuntu-accessibility 2012-05-27
<Fudge> AlanBell  or TheMuso  do you know if lightdm can be configured to export variables for other desktops than gnome
<TheMuso> Fudge: I think the best way to do it is to write a shell script similar to what can be found in /etc/X11/Xsession.d and make sure its only run if the selected desktop environment is the one you want.
<Fudge> TheMuso  I am told that .xsessionrc is read by desktop managers
<Fudge> and .xinitrc by startx
<TheMuso> Fudge: Yes, if you want the changes to only be for your user, then those are fine.
#ubuntu-accessibility 2017-05-22
<TheMuso> Carolina: Pretty much dead these days.
